# Tutorialwünsche



## Thomas Lindner (22. November 2002)

Da in anderen Foren Bereichen schon damit begonnen wurde, setzte ich es hier einmal fort:

* Welche Tutorials vermisst Ihr/wünscht Ihr Euch? *

Hat einer eine Antwort auf ein Tutorialfrage, darf er hier posten oder PM an mich oder Hochi! 

Bitte sendet mir oder Hochi die Wünsche per PM zu !!! 
(ich werde euren Wunsch hier quoten)

Offtopic wird hier nicht geduldet und führt zu....!

Bitte nennt für Eure Tutorialanfragen:

· Prgrammversion Photoshop
· euren Skill ( Newbie, Advanced, etc... )


Je ausführlicher eure Anfrage ist, je schneller kann euch geholfen werden!

Achtet bitte darauf ob das Tutorial nicht schon vorhanden ist oder schon danach gefragt wurde.

Cu on Board

Cutti

N.S.: Eine Anfrage bindet uns nicht daran, das Tut sofort zur Verfügung zu stellen

*Die Anfragen findet Ihr als gequotete Nachricht unter den Wichtig Meldungen im Bereich Tutorials - Photosgop Tutorials!*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2002)

Folgende PM erreichte mich :

Erster Tutorial Wunsch:

navi design! 

hoi,wäre echt klasse wenn du mal ein tut für webdisgn machen würdest! Sprich: navi,buttons(pixel wäre cool) o.ä.! 

mein skill in bezug ps würde ich sagen : advanced bis profi! 

thx Saft!



> wenn du mal



Anmerkung: Ich mache die Tuts nicht alleine, sondern fordere alle auf mitzuhelfen, werde aber natürlich meinen Teil beisteuern!
DANKE!!!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. November 2002)

Tutorial Wunsch Nr.2 :




> Tutorial-Wunsch
> Also, das angebot mit den Tutorials wünschen find ich voll cool. Und zwar hätte ich Interesse an einem sehr ausführlichen (für N00bs) Interface Tutorial. Ich habe bis jetz nur englishe oder deutsche die schlecht sind gefunden !
> 
> __________________
> /// greetz dJ-sTyLez


----------



## Christoph (23. November 2002)

um Webcutdirector ein bissl zu unterstützen und ihn nicht alleine mit Ansturm lassen will könnt ihr auch mir eine PM schicken, Ich sprech mit dann mit Cutti zusammen 


grüße 

[edit]

thanx @ hochi *smile*

[/edit]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. November 2002)

Tutorial Wunsch Nr. 3



> Tut-Wunsch
> Hallo...
> ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial das uns lernt wie man mit dem Lasso Tool etwas rund macht.. ich weis ziemlich peinlich ich hab nur echt keine ahnung... ich mein mi dem polygon lasson...ich bin ein flash tut leser bzw. newbie ;o) und habe photoshop 7



Anmerkung Mod-Team:

Polygonlasso = rund?

Ich würde sagen nimm das Ellipsenauswahlwerkzeug:

Zieh eine elliptische Auswahl und halte wärend des "aufzuihens" der Auswahl die Taste [Shift], so erhälst Du eine Auswahl die rund ist!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Dezember 2002)

Tutorialwunsch Nr. 4



> tutorial vorschlag
> Hi.
> 
> Ich würde mich über ein Leichtverständliches Tentakel Tut. freuen. Bis jetzt nur Englische gefunden oder deutsche bei denen Bilder mit einstellungen etc fehlen. Und dann vlt. noch wie man die tentakeln macht, das sie einen glaseffekt haben, wie hier auf dem Bild:
> ...




N.S.. Empfehle ein 3D Programmm


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2002)

Wunsch Nr. 5:



> Tutorialwünsche
> Grüße,
> 
> ein ausführliches Tutorials über Transparenz (-effekte) wäre wünschenswert:
> ...





> > Verjigorm schrieb am 16.12.2002 20:52:
> > Grüße,
> >
> > etwas genauer...
> > ...


 Hallo??? Wie wäre es mit  und lesen vor dem PM ???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Dezember 2002)

Tut Wunsch 6:



> tutorial
> HI
> 
> ich wünsche mir ein tutorial über dieses Bil
> ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Dezember 2002)

Nr. 7

tut wünsche 
Hallo! 
Ich würde mir ein Tut wünschen über 
a) http://www.timo2000.de/funfzig.jpg 
wie macht man diesen grauen "3D Hintergrund"? 

b) http://www.timo2000.de/images/gfx/p...mple_hb_thb.jpg 
wie macht man diese Gitternetzlinien, die scheinbar wellenförmig verlaufen? 

Danke im Voraus! Eine Email wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ein solches Tut erstellt wurde... 

Gruss Milch ... Photoshop Nub

2ter wunsch.... 
hi! 
bei meinem 2ten Wunsch ist dir was beim link verloren gegangen.... 
er heisst: 
http://www.timo2000.de/images/gfx/publicsample_hb.jpg 

Gruss Milch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. Dezember 2002)

Nr. 8

tut-wunsch 
hi, ich würde gerne wissen wie man des letzte in diesem tut macht.. 
es ist leider auf english un ich versteh das nich 
Skill: (logisch) Newbie 
Version: PS6 

schon ma danke im voraus 


http://www.polykarbon.com/tutorials/effects/bolts.htm


----------



## moe (23. Dezember 2002)

*tut wunsch*

hi ich würd gern wissen wie man verletzungen macht wie z.b.

http://thescreen.rant-on.net/artwork/gfx/scared_for_life.jpg

http://thescreen.rant-on.net/artwork/gfx/he_is_back.jpg

bin eher noch n n00b  also muss es leicht verständlich sein


Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## MaSTa4Ever (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi Jungz

Ist bestimmt ne dumme frage aber wo wind denn jetzt die beschreibungen wie man es macht???

Bin der größte nub^^


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MaSTa4Ever _
> *Hi Jungz
> 
> Ist bestimmt ne dumme frage aber wo wind denn jetzt die beschreibungen wie man es macht???
> ...



Noch garnicht da, weil noch hat kein Mitglied und ich auch nicht die Zeit gefunden passende Tutorials zu posten!

Cu on board

Cutti


N.S.: Vorauf bezieht sich deine Anfrage? Antwort bitte per PM!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirector _
> *b) http://www.timo2000.de/images/gfx/publicsample_hb_thb.jpg
> wie macht man diese Gitternetzlinien, die scheinbar wellenförmig verlaufen?
> *



Hmmm, dafür gibts doch extra den Filter "Verzerrungsfilter / Schwingungen". Dort die Generatoren auf 1, Wellenlänge schön hoch drehen (2mal identische Werte!) und die Amplitude auch hoch (2mal identische Werte!). Naja, Sinus ist natürlich auch angesagt, klar.

Also kein Hexenwerk, einfachste Bordmittel.

Wer ein Tool braucht, um Gitterraster zu erstellen:
klick mich

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Dezember 2002)

> Turialwünsche
> Hallo!
> 
> Skill: volln00b
> ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Dezember 2002)

> Tutorial-Wünsche
> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe folgenden Tutorial-Wunsch: auf http://www.shadowness.com habe ich folgendes Bild entdeckt:
> ...


----------



## Scabbed_Chucky (5. Januar 2003)

sowas hier 

möchte ich gerne mal in einem ausführlichen tutorial haben, denn da sind ja kaum werte mitbei zum einstellen. ich hab auch lange rumprobiert aber auch noch lange nich das rausbekommen wies unten aussieht


----------



## Scythe-Vega (5. Januar 2003)

ICh bräuchte ma ein tut über etwas KOmpliziertere Form Raumschiffe Panzer etc. (newbie)


----------

